# Custom Landscape Concepts - Chevy with Tornado Sander



## CLC LLC (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Got a few pictures of my truck which happened to be semi-clean and of the Tornado sander I bought back in November 09. I read a lot of posts about the goods and bads of the sander but after 4 months of running it, I don't think I would go back to a stainless steel sander. We run straight bulk salt about 1 yard per round, as we do a lot of very steep driveways, but it has worked flawlessly. I was even able to modify it with a rack to hold my Toro snow blower on the back because I take care of two commercial properties with a good amount of sidewalks that have to be cleared.


----------



## powerstroke08 (Mar 7, 2010)

looks nice im not a big fan of Chevy but i would love to have that one


----------



## CLC LLC (Oct 17, 2009)

powerstroke08;1022662 said:


> looks nice im not a big fan of Chevy but i would love to have that one


thanks man. I wish it was a diesel but it has defiantly treated me well in the past few years and especially this winter season hauling around the plow and sander. My dad always had chevys growing up and thats why I bought this one but I use to work part time for company that had fords mostly 06 and newer and they were awesome. Would seriously consider if I had the funding haha.


----------



## powerstroke08 (Mar 7, 2010)

CLC said:


> thanks man. I wish it was a diesel but it has defiantly treated me well in the past few years and especially this winter season hauling around the plow and sander. My dad always had chevys growing up and thats why I bought this one but I use to work part time for company that had fords mostly 06 and newer and they were awesome. Would seriously consider if I had the funding haha.


yeah i was plowing with and 08 f350 this winter and it was awesome felt bigger then the Chevy


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I like that little back rack blower holder you made. At first I thought it was a step to look into the back. The tornado has served me well. I bought a fisher as a second salter.. same thing only the fisher has the inverted V in in and I find it actually holds the sand up from spreading properly.


----------



## CLC LLC (Oct 17, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1022683 said:


> I like that little back rack blower holder you made. At first I thought it was a step to look into the back. The tornado has served me well. I bought a fisher as a second salter.. same thing only the fisher has the inverted V in in and I find it actually holds the sand up from spreading properly.


Thanks man. This tornado didn't have the inverted V when i bought it but I was worried about the weight of the salt on the belt so I installed it. I have used the sander approx. 10 times since then and I had some slight bridging during one storm without a vibrator on the unit. The other 9 times it ran flawlessly. We get our salt from an enclosed building so it defiantly helps that the salt is super dry. I believe the one time it did bridge in the hopper, it had rained overnight then turned to snow so there was some water in the salt. Overall I like the plastic hoppers and would buy a new one in a heartbeat with the separate controls for the spinner and the conveyor.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice truck and spreader, why would you say this one/poly is better than SS? Just curious as I might want a v-box next year


----------



## CLC LLC (Oct 17, 2009)

deere615;1022911 said:


> Nice truck and spreader, why would you say this one/poly is better than SS? Just curious as I might want a v-box next year


I would say less maintenance and less empty weight are the two biggest things about the poly hopper that I like. Plus you have the lids that eliminate the use of a tarp and no gas motors to mess with. I'm not as familiar with the SS so its hard for me to do an all out comparison but for pickup trucks poly defiantly seems to be the way to go because of the lighter weight, especially if you use the truck even when your not out working with it. Also with the poly hopper, taking the sander in and out is quick and easy with no chain hoist required.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

CLC said:


> I would say less maintenance and less empty weight are the two biggest things about the poly hopper that I like. Plus you have the lids that eliminate the use of a tarp and no gas motors to mess with. I'm not as familiar with the SS so its hard for me to do an all out comparison but for pickup trucks poly defiantly seems to be the way to go because of the lighter weight, especially if you use the truck even when your not out working with it. Also with the poly hopper, taking the sander in and out is quick and easy with no chain hoist required.


Ok thanks for the input


----------



## A.Landscaping (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice looking Chevy


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice pickup! Always really liked that body style.


----------



## DScapes (Dec 2, 2009)

is the box loaded in that pic? looks like the truck is sagging in the rear end a bit? have you added anything (timbrens, extra leaf spring?) for the added weight in the rear? 1.5 or 2 cubic yard capacity max? i see you only tun 1 ton at a time... could you go more with closing the lids still?

very interested in a box next year and that poly looks gooood! on my 02 gmc sierra 2500HD


----------



## CLC LLC (Oct 17, 2009)

DScapes;1023474 said:


> is the box loaded in that pic? looks like the truck is sagging in the rear end a bit? have you added anything (timbrens, extra leaf spring?) for the added weight in the rear? 1.5 or 2 cubic yard capacity max? i see you only tun 1 ton at a time... could you go more with closing the lids still?
> 
> very interested in a box next year and that poly looks gooood! on my 02 gmc sierra 2500HD


The box is empty in the pic with timbrens in the back. I have the front torsion bars cranked pretty good so the fisher plow doesn't drag the front end down. So with the plow off the truck does sit back a little bit. It is a 1.25 cubic yard hopper, if you went up and leveled it you could prolly get almost 1.5 in there and still have the lids closed. I would defiantly suggest the inverted V if your gonna run big loads through it as that's a lot of weight on the belt with the electric motor. Overall, the sander has been awesome.


----------



## CLC LLC (Oct 17, 2009)

*New Pics*

New pic of the chevy 3500 duramax/allison with the Fisher 9'6 SS Extreme V will get more pics tomorrow it just came from the shop tonight. Has front timbrens and will have a 1.5 yd. poly hopper in back for winter.










this is what the truck looked like before the plow...more after pics to come


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sweet truck man.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

I like the 2500 a lot, that is a very nice looking truck.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

That 1 ton looks great!
Keep it clean!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Very NICE!! Only putting a 1.5 in the dump though? Why not a bigger one?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

very clean looking trucks


----------



## CLC LLC (Oct 17, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1097176 said:


> Very NICE!! Only putting a 1.5 in the dump though? Why not a bigger one?


I would love a bigger one but I spent the money on the plow haha. Just not in the budget this year hopefully I can pick up a new polycaster if we have a good winter.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice rigs. Good luck this winter.


----------

